# Kinda Creepy?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I obviously have way too much time on my hands ound: I Googled "Havanese Top Knot" and came across this site. This woman makes dog dolls. Click on the link and scroll down to the Havanese, it's pretty cool, but I don't think I could have one made of Tim or Mae as a memorial kinda creepy, they are so life like.

http://www.tammybears.com/fureverdogs2.html


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG....I could never have that as a reminder. It is creepy....


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ditto, way to creepy. Well done, but creepy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It would make me sad to see it I think.  Beautiful work though


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Without the spirit and personality, I would not want it.


----------

